# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-E.O.Σ.Δ. 25ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2019 (3 Νοεμβρίου - Κλειστό Νίκαιας "Πλάτων")

## Polyneikos

Στις 3 Νοεμβρίου 2019, ημέρα Κυριακή, πραγματοποιείται στην Αθήνα το 25ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB-E.O.Σ.Δ
Βασικός χορηγός και υπεύθυνος της διοργάνωσης του 25ου Πανελλήνιου Κυπέλλου, σε συνεργασία με την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία είναι ο Δημήτρης Οικονομάκης.

Ζύγιση & Καταγραφή αθλητών: 09:00-12:00
Έναρξη αγώνα: 17:00
Είσοδος θεατών: 10 Ευρώ


Η αφίσσα του 25oυ Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου της IFBB, 3 Noεμβρίου, στο γήπεδο "Πλάτων" στην Νίκαια!

----------


## Kai

Συμμετοχές ξέρουμε;;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Συμμετοχές ξέρουμε;;


Δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε, αφού το registration γίνεται την Κυριακή, κοντή γιορτή :01. Mr. Green:  .

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου του 25ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου της IFBB

*













*
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής ο Θάνος Αλυμπάκης!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες του 25ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου της IFBB στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr!

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η Κυρια μαχη που εδωσε ο Θανος Αλυμπακης ηταν στην κατηγορια του
 ΒΒ+100 με τον Χρηστο Κυριαζη.
Αν κ οχι με τη καλυτερη γραμμωση που τον εχουμε δει ,η υπεροχη του σε σχημα ,ποιοτικες μαζες κ συμμετρια ..δεν μπορουσαν να αμφισβητηστουν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αφού αναφέρθηκε ο Χρήστος στην κατηγορία +100, θα παρακάμψω το πρωτόκολλο παρουσίασης, ξεκινόντας ανάποδα, μιας και ηταν η κατηγορία που σίγουρα θα καθόριζε και τον Γενικό Τίτλο.
Hταν μια πολύ καλή αναμετρηση αυτή της -100, με πιο ωραία σχήματα ο Αλυμπάκης και σε μερικά σημεία πιο μεγάλος, αλλά "κράταγε" , ενώ ο Κυριαζής πιο φινιρισμένος και μαχητικός, κάποιες πόζες τύπου άνοιγμα πλάτης του στέρησαν κάποιους πόντους.
Μπράβο και στους 2 που εννοείται ότι θέλανε να νικήσουν , δεχτήκαν το αποτέλεσμα ως είχε και αγκαλιαστήκανε στο τέλος!





























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εναμισος χρονος ξεκουρασης ηταν ωφελιμος κ αρκετος για τον Κυριαζη ωστε να εμφανιστει αναβαθμισμενος κ σε πολυ καλη φορμα.    Ειχε ομως διπλα του αντιπαλο ισως τον πιο προικισμενο κ ελπιδοφορο αυτη τη στιγμη αθλητη στην Ελλαδα.
Παρολαυτα εδωσε τη μαχη του κ μαλιστα με αξιωσεις μια κ δεν τον πετυχε στη καλυτερη του κατασταση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινώ την παρουσίαση του αγώνα, σύμφωνα με την ροή (για να επανέλθει η κανονικότητα μετά την μικρή παράκαμψη  :01. Razz: )

*Junior Bikini Fitness
*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors Classic BB*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors Bodybuilding 
*(το πρώτο "ντέρμπυ" του αγώνα)
























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Junior Bikini Fitness  η Ελισαβετ Μπουτση* 


*
Juniors Classic BB ο Παρης Αλ Μαγκουτ 
*
Θα εχουμε την ευκαιρια να τους δουμε κ σε κατηγοριες με ανταγωνισμο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Juniors Bodybuilding* 

Επρεπε να δωσει μαχη εδω ο πολυνικης του Grand Prix πριν δυο εβδομαδες ...*Κωστας Γενεθλιου* Νο26  απεναντι στον  *Πασχαλη Γουρζουλιδη* Νο27. 
Με καλες αιματωμενες μαζες ο *Γουρζουλιδης* κ μαλιστα σε μερικες ποζες υπερτερουσε , πιο προσδιορισμενος σε σημεια ο *Γενεθλιου* συν το απιστευτο καλουπι του στις ανοικτες ποζες του εδωσαν την *1η* θεση.    Ηταν μια καλη μαχη.
*3ος* ο *Δημητρης Αδαμικος* Νο36 ,σημαντικα βελτιωμενος κ αυτος απ το Grand Prix.
*4oς* ο *Ανδρεας Χαραλαμπιδης* Νο25 ...καθολου κακος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μasters Mens Physique*






















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 40+
*


























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο Αλιμπάκης μπορει να μην κατεβηκε στο 100% , αλλα γι αυτον τον αγώνα όπως δείχνουν οι φωτο ήταν καθαρός νικητής και ακόμη στην κατηγορία του δίπλα στον πιο γραμμωμένο Κυριαζή σε συνολική εικόνα ήταν καλύτερος , καλύτερη αισθητική και  περισσότερη μάζα και αν πχ ενας αγώνας αποτελεί πρόκριση για εκπροσώπηση σε διεθνή αγώνα , τότε λές έχει και περιθώρια βελτίωσης για καλύτερη διάκριση , ενω ο Κυριαζής ήταν στο 100% απο θέμα φόρμας και φινιρίσματος , γιατι κατι άλλο δεν γίνετε να βελτιωθεί πχ μάζα , αυτο ότι έβαλε έβαλε προαγωνιστικά δεν μπορει κανείς να βάλει μαζα αλλα να βγάλει ποιότητα μόνο

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 50+
*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 60+*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique -1.79
*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μasters Mens Physique*

Με μεγαλη βελτιωση σε εκλεπτισμενη γραμμωση κ λεπτομερεια κρατωντας τις καλες του μαζες ο *Παναγιωτης Πλακας* Νο42  στη *1η* θεση , αφηνοντας στη *2η* τον καταξιωμενο κ παντα σε φορμα *Νικο Σταθοπουλο* Νο37 .
*3ος* καθαρα ο *Νικος Λυκος*  Νο58 , *4ος ο Θεοδωρος Γεωργιου* Νο43 καλα προετοιμασμενος κ αυτος.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

** Σε αυτο το σημειο ν αναφερω οτι ειχα τη τυχη κ τη χαρα να εχω διπλα μου σε ολο τον αγωνα τον καταξιωμενο παλιο Πρωταθλητη *Ξενοφων Μπραουνο*.     Δεν χρειαζοταν κ πολυ να καταλαβεις τη διορατικοτητα ,τη ''κοφτερη'' ματια του στη λεπτομερεια κ ποσο μεσα επεφτε στη κριση κ σε καποια λαθη των αθλητων ,αποσταγμα της εμπειριας του.    ...Σευχαριστω Ξενοφωντα για τη βοηθεια :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 


*Masters 40+  *      Πεντε αθλητες εδω κ φανηκε οτι θα ηταν ενδιαφερουσα μαχη.

Κ ξεκιναμε απ τη πεμπτη θεση ....5ος ο Κωστας Τζιτζικας :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  , , , μου ηρθε στο μυαλο η εικονα του Μπερτιλ Φοξ στο Μιστερ Ολυμπια του 1983 ...γλωσσα να περναει νευρικα πανω απ τα χειλη κ βλεμα αποριας απογοητευσης.  Κ οι επομενες θεσεις...εκτος απ την πρωτη ... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  ...κ αυτες λαθος.
Τελικα μετα απο λιγο τα πραγματα μπηκαν στη θεση τους.    Λαθος στη μετρηση.  Ναι ανθρωπινα ειναι ,συμβαινουν κ αυτα οπως παραδεχτηκε κ ο Προεδρος κ  οτι πρωτη φορα στα 40 χρονια εμπειριας του.

  Τη κυριοτερη σημασια ειχε που οι ολοι αθλητες αποδεχτηκαν με κατανοηση κ τη ''καλη'' θεση κ τη ''κακη''   χωρις ευτυχως να διαμαρτυρηθουν εστω κ αν απογοητευτηκαν προς στιγμην ...κ αυτο τους κανει πραγματικα πιο Μεγαλους :03. Clap: 

Παμε τωρα στη σωστη κ πρεπουσα καταταξη.      Στη *5η* θεση *Δερματιδης Θεοδωρος* Νο73 παντα με τα καλα του σημεια αλλα χωρις να πιασει ικανοποιητικη γραμμωση , *4ος ο Χρηστος Δαμος* Νο74 ,*3ος* ο *Κυριακος Τσαβλιρης* Νο67 ..τον ειδα σε ανεβασμενη κατασταση , *2ος* σε επανεμφανιση ο *Κωστας Τζιτζικας* Νο68 ,παντα ξερει να γραμμωνει σκληρα κ αυτη τη φορα με πιο ξεκουραστη οψη απο τη τελευταια του εμφανιση.
κ στη *1η* θεση αναμφισβητητα ο καταγραμμωμενος κ με καλες μαζες *Μιχαλης Τζαβαρας* Νο59 , θα περιμεναμε να τον δουμε κ στο τελικο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 50+*    Παντα εμφανιζεται εντυπωσιακος ο *Γιαννης Βασσαλος* ....με τις γεματες μαζες του..με ολα.    Αυτη τη φορα ομως σαν να ειχε χασει καπως απο ενα ''φουσκωμα'' απ ολο το σωμα ,που τον εκανε να φαινεται πολυ καλυτερος κ πιο εκλεπτισμενα  προσδιορισμενος.  Πιθανολογω καποια αλλαγη στη διατροφη που του ''βγηκε'' ...φαινοταν κ στο προσωπο :01. Wink: 
2*ος* ο φιλος *Κωστας Παπαιωαννου* ,που πιστευω πρεπει να ειναι κοντα με Βασσαλο σε αριθμο συμμετοχων ...σιγουρα απ τους κορυφαιους Ρεκορμαν συμμετοχων κ οι δυο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 60+ * ο *Γερασιμος Μαρκαντωνατος* ....που οσο περνανε τα χρονια..αυτος βελτιωνεται :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μ*ens Physique -1.79* 

*1ος* ο *Μακης Παπακωνσταντινου* Νο93 ,με καλες προδιαγραφες για τη κατηγορια , το ''ψευτικο'' χρωμα  ''φοβηθηκα'' μη του στοιχισει.
*2ος* ο *Βαγγελης Στεργιοπουλος* , *3ος ο Θεοδωρος Γεωργιου .

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique +1.79 

*























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Mens Physique o Bαγγέλης Συρίγος*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.75cm
*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80cm*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.80cm*


























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Classic BB*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μens Physique +1.79*

Δεν αρκουσε εδω να ειναι κανεις Μονο πιο τονισμενος μυικα για να κερδισει.  Γιατι;   Γιατι απλα ηταν ο *Βαγγελης Συριγος* με τα τελεια χαρακτηριστικα για τα δεδομενα της κατηγοριας. Ακομα κ με ενα 15-20% ..υπολογιζω..κατω απ τη τελεια φορμα του δεν ειχε αντιπαλο να τον ''κτυπησει'' .
*2ος* το Νο127 .*.Δημητρης Τριανταφυλλου*  αρκετα καλος στις πλαγιες ποζες ,ηθελε περισσοτερο χρωμα.
*3ος ο Νικος Σταθοπουλος* με το Νο 107  πιστευω πολυ κοντα με τον δευτερο.
*4ος ο Νικος Λυκος* , *5ος ο Γιαννης Κοκκονακης* Νο139 ...πολυ κοντα πιστευω αυτοι οι δυο.
*6ος* ο Νο 112 Γιωργος *Βαληλης* , *7ος ο Χρηστος Μαβιλιδης* Νο 128 , *8ος ο Δημητρης Ραπτης* Νο 113 .

Ο *Βαγγελης Συριγος* αναδειχτηκε κ *Overall Mens Physique


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.75cm*

Αλλη μια ευκολη *πρωτια* του *Κωστα Γενεθλιου* απεναντι σ εναν καλα προετοιμασμενο *2ο ,* τον *Δημητρη Κατεχη* Νο 149.
Στην *3η* θεση ο *Παυλος Γκαβρεας* Νο158 ...με καλυτερη φρεσκαδα κ ποδια  απ τον αρκετα πιο καλοσχημο *Κωστα Παπαιωαννου* που περιοριστηκε στη *4η* . Οριακο πιστευω κ εδω το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80cm*

Παντα ''στεγνος'' αλλα χωρις την εκρηκτικη γραμμωση κ μυικοτητα που μας ειχε συνηθισει ο *Θεοδωρος Κορωνιδης* , δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα να παρει τη *1η* θεση απο τον *2ο Ανδρεα Χαραλαμπιδη* Νο159 κ τον *3ο Νικο Νικολαου* Νο 160 .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.80cm*

Μια γερη κοντρα αναμεναμε κ εδω αναμεσα σε *Γιαννη Θεραπο* κ *Διομηδη Μαυρουδη*  κ οντως ηταν οπως την περιμεναμε ...ενδιαφερουσα κ αμφιρροπη.
Με καλυτερο σχημα Relax ,γεματα ποδια κ ωμους ο* Θεραπος* εχοντας πιασει μια καλη γραμμωση για τα δεδομενα του , με καλυτερη γραμμωση γενικα κ ειδικα κοιλιακους-πλαγιους ,πλατη πισω ο *Μαυρουδης*.
Τελικα στη *1η* θεση ο  *Θεραπος* , στη *2η* ο *Μαυρουδης*.
3*ος* ξεκαθαρα ο* Χρηστος Μαβιλιδης* Νο 201 , 4ος ο *Παρης Αλ Μαγκουτ* Νο17 , *5ος ο Ανδρεας Φρατζης* Νο177 .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Οverall Classic BB*   Ο *Κωστας Γενεθλιου* ,με κυριο ανταγωνιστη τον Γιαννη Θεραπο . Πηρε τη Νικη χαρις στα θαυμασια χαρακτηριστικα του ,που ειναι κ το ζητουμενο κυριως της κατηγοριας.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μuscular Physique

*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βikini Fitness -1.64cm*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βikini Fitness +1.64cm

*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Bikini Fitness* 















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness Open

*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique


*













*

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μuscular Physique*

*1ος* ο βελτιωμενος οπως ειπαμε *Παναγιωτης Πλακας*
2ος ο *Γιωργος Βαληλης* ,με καλη κατανομη κ μυικη μαζα για τη κατηγορια

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Βikini Fitness -1.64cm*

Κ οι δυο αθλητριες εδω επαιξαν κ συναντηθηκαν  στον ιδιο χωρο της Νικαιας πριν ενα χρονο ακριβως. 
Η *Ελισαβετ Ντουτση* παρουσιαστηκε φανερα βελτιωμενη απο τοτε κ πηρε την *1η* θεση , εν αντιθεση με τη *2η Δεσποινα Μιχαηλιδου* που απειχε αρκετα απ τη περσινη της κατασταση που μαλιστα ειχε κερδισει κ τη κατηγορια με 4μελη ανταγωνισμο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Βikini Fitness +1.64cm*

Πολυ καλη κ βελτιωμενη η *Λουντμιλα Ποποβα* ,γνωστη απ τις αρκετες της συμμετοχες , ειχε την ατυχια να πεσει στη πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενη κ με προσοντα *Ρανια Σταματιαδου* που πηρε τη *1η* θεση. ....Τα ποδια της κ συγκεκριμενα οι τετρακεφαλοι ηταν το κυριως πολυ δυνατο της σημειο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κ βεβαια *Overall Bikini* Fitness η *Ρανια Σταματιαδου


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness Open*

Εμφανιση υψηλου κ ομορφου επιπεδου για τη κατηγορια ....''Αριστοκρατικη'' θα ελεγα :01. Wink:  ,η *Χαρα Σταυριδου* στη *1η* θεση , *2η* η πολυ γυμνασμενη κ αυτη κ με γραμμωση *Μαρια Παπαχρηστου* κ *3η* η Μ*αρια Μαγδαληνου* που δεν ηταν σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Physique

**Δημητρης Βασιλακης* Νο194 και ....Εκτονωση!   Φρεσκοι ζωντανοι μυς ,καποια δυνατα σημεια και ...ποδια :02. Shock:     Μια χαρα του βγηκε κ η απαιτουμενη για τη κατηγορια ποζα vacum ,οποτε καθαρα στη *1η* θεση.
Ο πολυνικης μεχρι τωρα νεαρος *Κωστας Γενεθλιου* δεν ειχε τυχη , γιατι κ η διαφορα κιλων ηταν αρκετη  , κ το σωμα του αρχισε να δειχνει σημαδια κοπωσης απ τη συνεχομενη συμμετοχη σε κατηγοριες.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen BB -70kg

*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men BB -80
*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens BB -90

*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men BB -100*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η κατηγορία *Μen BB +100* αναφέρθηκε στην αρχή του topic




> Αφού αναφέρθηκε ο Χρήστος στην κατηγορία +100, θα παρακάμψω το πρωτόκολλο παρουσίασης, ξεκινόντας ανάποδα, μιας και ηταν η κατηγορία που σίγουρα θα καθόριζε και τον Γενικό Τίτλο.
> Hταν μια πολύ καλή αναμετρηση αυτή της -100, με πιο ωραία σχήματα ο Αλυμπάκης και σε μερικά σημεία πιο μεγάλος, αλλά "κράταγε" , ενώ ο Κυριαζής πιο φινιρισμένος και μαχητικός, κάποιες πόζες τύπου άνοιγμα πλάτης του στέρησαν κάποιους πόντους.
> Μπράβο και στους 2 που εννοείται ότι θέλανε να νικήσουν , δεχτήκαν το αποτέλεσμα ως είχε και αγκαλιαστήκανε στο τέλος!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130245
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130246
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130247
> ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μ*en BB -70kg* και ....οτι βλεπουμε στις φωτο.   Οι δυο αθλητες ειχαν αγωνιστει κ στην Κλασικ με ιδια σειρα βαθμολογιας.
Εδω *1ος ο Παυλος Γκαβρεας* , *2ος ο Κωστας Παπαιωαννου*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men BB -80*

Αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα η επταμελης αυτη κατηγορια , κ θα ξεκινησω καπως αναποδα απο κατι που μου εκανε εντυπωση . Απ την *6η* θεση του Θ*εοδωρου Δερματιδη* κ την *4η* του *Χρηστου Δαμου* . Δεν ξερω τι εκαναν , αλλα αυτοι οι δυο εμφανιστηκαν πολυ καλυτεροι μεσα σε 2ωρες περιπου απο την Masters +40 που επαιξαν πριν.  
 Πιο ''στεγνοι'' κ με πιο ζωντανους μυς ...ιδιως ο Δαμος.  Ρωτησα κ τον Ξενοφωντα διπλα μου μηπως ειναι η ιδεα μου απ τα στραβα μου ματακια :01. Help:  :01. Neutral:  :01. Wink:  , κ οχι μονο μου το επιβεβαιωσε αλλα μου εξηγησε κιολας πως μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο :03. Thumb up: 
Τετοιες περιπτωσεις ισως μπορουσαν να δικαιολογουσαν  τοτε καποιες φορες καποια "αναποδη" κριση  ,μεταξυ αθλητων που επαιξαν μαζι σε κατηγοριες που απειχαν χρονικα μεταξυ τους.  
 Ειναι πιστευω κατι αναλογο οπως παλαιοτερα γινονταν προκριματικοι το πρωι οπου κ εβγαινε η βαθμολογια    κ το βραδυ απλα οι τελικοι που για να αλλαξει καποιο αποτελεσμα επρεπε να υπαρξει δραματικη αλλαγη ...η προς τα πανω η προς τα κατω .
Η διαφορα στη δικια μας περιπτωση ομως ειναι λιγοτερο διαχειρισιμη προς αποφυγη γκρινιας :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:   γιατι υπαρχει ηδη προηγουμενο φανερο αποτελεσμα.
...*7ος* ο Λ*αζαρος Παυλιδης* Νο221 , *5ος* ο *Δημητρης Κατεχης* Νο 224 ,*3ος* ο *Κυριακος Τσαβλιρης* που κ αυτος μου φανηκε καλυτερος απο πριν , *2ος* ο *Ζησης Τσαμπουρης* Νο225 με πολυ καλο relax κ ''ανοιγματα''. 
Κ στη 1*η* θεση ο Τ*ζακ Αμπουφαρα* Νο222 με τα γνωστα του εντυπωσιακα σημεια ...χερια ,γαμπες κ οχι μονο .
Αν επιανε κ καλυτερη-ακραια γραμμωση θα μπορουσε να ηταν απειλη σε  υψηλο επιπεδο σε ''χαμηλες'' κατηγοριες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens BB -90*

*1ος* ο εντυπωσιακα βελτιωμενος οπως ειπαμε *Γιαννης Βασσαλος* , *2ος ο Δημητρης Αδαμικος* , *3ος ο Αντωνης Αθανασιαδης* .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men BB -100* 

Πολυ καλος κ μας εντυπωσιασε πριν με τα δυνατα του σημεια ο *Δημητρης Βασιλακης* , εδω ομως ειχε ν αντιμετωπισει τον ''κομματια κ πιο ψημενο'' *Μιχαλη Τζαβαρα* .  
Εδωσε τη μαχη του και ....*1ος ο Τζαβαρας* , *2ος ο Βασιλακης*.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μας το ζητήσατε, σας το δίνουμε: Το βίντεο της μονομαχίας της κατηγορίας SuperHeavyweight, στο 25ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο  της IFBB-Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. 
Οι συγκρίσεις μεταξύ Θάνου Αλυμπακη  και Χρήστου Κυριαζή
Aπολαύστε το σε μεγάλη οθόνη, απο το HD φακό του Bodybuilding.gr!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ποσο ...... πρεπει να ειναι μερικοι που μπαινουν μπροστα απ την καμερα καλυψης του αγωνα ,για να τραβηξουν με το κινητο τους;; :03. Clapping: 
Οι αθλητες που εστιαζαν πανω στη σκηνη κ πιθανον να ειναι κ φιλοι τους ...θα ειναι ευχαριστημενοι;
Κ δε μιλαω μονο για εδω ,αλλα πολλες φορες συμβαινει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστάρα σύνηθες φαινόμενο. Ειδικά σε αυτόν τον αγώνα όταν κάναμε σε έναν μια "παρατήρηση" μας είπε χαμογελώντας - εγω ειρωνικά το εξέλαβα-  "σας κόβουμε την δουλειά ε;". 
Πηγα να του πω, ναι,  αν δεν βγάλουμε καλά πλάνα, δεν θα μας πληρώσουνε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Μιας και το θίγεις, όταν κάποια βίντεο που βλέπω εκ των υστέρων δεν ανεβαίνουν, είναι επειδή οι ο κύκλος των αθλητών, έχει μαμήσει τα πλάνα επειδή μπαίνουν μπροστά. Απο την άλλη, ότι "ζώνες" και να έχει βάλει ο διοργανωτής, στην πορεία του αγώνα "σπανε".

----------


## Polyneikos



----------

